# Website finally in operation!



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

The website for Aquatic-Cultures is finally finished and is operational. Being the most UN-tech person, I hope it turned out alright. Please let me know if there are changes that you would like to see on it.

www.aquaticcultures.com

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

for the beginning

1) will never deal with the company, which has "Send message" as Contact US

2) mandatory registration ? why is that? you should have option to proceed as "walk in" customer.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

From a marketing standpoint your email newsletter opt in should be beside the large images on the landing page. There should at least be a free guide on how to keep a successful shrimp tank for free. Then consider your guide as a sales tool to promote what other inventory you have. The free guide should have links in it back to your page where they can buy the item. Just a thought


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A great start, I could find what I was looking for easily. With your well-known high quality of service and good price, I'm sure your business will grow and thanks for providing more shrimp selections to this part of the world.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aaron it does help if you respond to customer's enquiries asap. I sent you one yesterday and still NO reply....not off to a good start


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> Aaron it does help if you respond to customer's enquiries asap. I sent you one yesterday and still NO reply....not off to a good start


He posted his phone number on his site. Did you miss that?

Good luck Aaron the site looks great!!!

People are just constantly crapping all over others on this forum it's becoming too much lately


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Aaron it does help if you respond to customer's enquiries asap. I sent you one yesterday and still NO reply....not off to a good start


Not off to a good start? You're kidding right? Not getting an email response in less than 24 hours is hardly a bad start. It takes days and sometimes a week or two for responses sent to many of the companies I email in this industry. A slow response from a university student with a small start up company is hardly a bad start. Aaron is a hard working honest a respectable young guy who's not out to rip you off. He's doing all the leg work to provide hobbyists and shops with excellent shrimps even with the huge pain the new import rules entail. Just remember that importing any aquatic animals will be under much greater scrutiny now and not following the rules may mean the animals you're trying to bring across the boarder may be confiscated.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

sig said:


> for the beginning
> 
> 1) will never deal with the company, which has "Send message" as Contact US
> 
> 2) mandatory registration ? why is that? you should have option to proceed as "walk in" customer.


Hey Greg, thanks for your pointers, I will include the company number and contact info on the contact us page, at the moment I have it scattered all over different pages so I will condense it together.

As for mandatory registration, I am using a tax module on the website that requires log in in order to organize the tax for the cra. I will see if I can work around that to allow for walk in customers.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Shoryureppa said:


> From a marketing standpoint your email newsletter opt in should be beside the large images on the landing page. There should at least be a free guide on how to keep a successful shrimp tank for free. Then consider your guide as a sales tool to promote what other inventory you have. The free guide should have links in it back to your page where they can buy the item. Just a thought


Thanks Harold, for the ideas, at the moment I do have plans to add a moss page and a page for general keeping/husbandry of shrimps, but it's been a while since I wrote an essay so I am dreading sitting down to write it haha. It will be there just in a bit as these web things are worse than math tests for me. The newsletter module is preset size on the display, I will look into that and see what I can do with it.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

randy said:


> A great start, I could find what I was looking for easily. With your well-known high quality of service and good price, I'm sure your business will grow and thanks for providing more shrimp selections to this part of the world.


Thanks randy for your compliments!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

aaronc said:


> Thanks Harold, for the ideas, at the moment I do have plans to add a moss page and a page for general keeping/husbandry of shrimps, but it's been a while since I wrote an essay so I am dreading sitting down to write it haha. It will be there just in a bit as these web things are worse than math tests for me. The newsletter module is preset size on the display, I will look into that and see what I can do with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Aaron


I can help you with writing. Pm me


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

bettaforu said:


> Aaron it does help if you respond to customer's enquiries asap. I sent you one yesterday and still NO reply....not off to a good start


Hello Anna, I understand if you need to get a hold of me in a rush as I don't have the fastest instant response time for emails and pm. I do try my best to respond in a timely manner; if you need to get a hold of me in an instant, give me a call, I almost always pickup or will call you back. My number is on the website, on my signature and I'm sure I sent it to you by pm two or so weeks back.

Also I don't think I received a inquiry through the website, but I will look into that to see if its a glitch.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Jackson said:


> He posted his phone number on his site. Did you miss that?
> 
> Good luck Aaron the site looks great!!!
> 
> People are just constantly crapping all over others on this forum it's becoming too much lately


Thanks Jackson, I really appreciate your compliments.

I get where your coming from, it happens but I rather see it as a way to improve the website to make it more user friendly.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

h_s said:


> Not off to a good start? You're kidding right? Not getting an email response in less than 24 hours is hardly a bad start. It takes days and sometimes a week or two for responses sent to many of the companies I email in this industry. A slow response from a university student with a small start up company is hardly a bad start. Aaron is a hard working honest a respectable young guy who's not out to rip you off. He's doing all the leg work to provide hobbyists and shops with excellent shrimps even with the huge pain the new import rules entail. Just remember that importing any aquatic animals will be under much greater scrutiny now and not following the rules may mean the animals you're trying to bring across the boarder may be confiscated.


Thanks Harold, trust me I really appreciate all your help through all the paperwork.

Btw I do apologize I told Darryl not to bother you.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

aaronc said:


> As for mandatory registration, I am using a tax module on the website that requires log in in order to organize the tax for the cra.


This. All the other "businesses" take note.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

aaronc said:


> Thanks Jackson, I really appreciate your compliments.
> 
> I get where your coming from, it happens but I rather see it as a way to improve the website to make it more user friendly.
> 
> ...


Your welcome

My comment wasn't directed towards the constructive criticism. 
I feel that's the only way to improve 

The site is very nice and I wish you all the best


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> This. All the other "businesses" take note.


not good. we got nanny state

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aaron I forget that other people DO work...I appologise
While I am at home 24/7 now, I tend to forget that others are not.
Your automatic customer service email did come thru saying you would answer asap, and I will happily wait for your response.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

I like your website, love all the shrimp photos 
Good start and congrats on making your dreams come true, some people will knock ya and some wont. Its how things go sometimes. At the end of the day, If your happy about what your doing, then good. Keep doing it.

Also did u build the site yourself?


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello Josiah, I did build the site well most of it anyway. I had a friend who helped me along the way, but with them not in canada, makes it a bit harder to get assistance consistently. most of the options I used modules that would allow for some changes but size and some features are limited. 

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Aaron, great site! Good luck!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

Good site, would like info on the shrimp and also enlarge photo option. Good luck


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Great guy to deal with, and a great site for someones first web page! Bought some carbon rili yesterday and there one of the most beautiful neos ive even seen! Would suggest anyone to get shrimps off him  good job buddy keep up the great work


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Luck I think your site looks awesome


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

tonyyyz said:


> Good site, would like info on the shrimp and also enlarge photo option. Good luck


Thanks! I definitely have plans to expand the pages! Keep an eye out!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Dman said:


> Great guy to deal with, and a great site for someones first web page! Bought some carbon rili yesterday and there one of the most beautiful neos ive even seen! Would suggest anyone to get shrimps off him  good job buddy keep up the great work


Thanks Andrew! It was a interesting learning curve, and trust me I will likely stick to this layout lol.

Hope those carbons breed for you, just give them some tlc, they should be ready.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Good Luck I think your site looks awesome


Thanks pat3612!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Site looks very nice Aaron.. wish you every success with it.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Fishfur said:


> Site looks very nice Aaron.. wish you every success with it.


Thanks Karen!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Also for got to add if you chsck out using the cart online, remember to add GOPEN20

That offers 20 % off the cart. Taxes excluded. 

Offer good till March 1 2013 and only on products in stock.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------

